# Technologievergleich



## habedere (23. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

was haltet ihr von meiner Vergleichstabelle der JEE mit anderen Technologien? Kann man einen derartigen Vergleich ziehen? Oder wäre es besser JEE und .NET zu vergleichen, sowie CORBA und Web Services getrennt?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (23. Jan 2011)

Das kann man doch garnicht vergleichen.


----------



## Landei (23. Jan 2011)

"Beschreibungssprache" für JEE sind auch Annotations.


----------

